# Biete: Neue Version "SPS Rechner" (kostenlos)



## Tschoke (10 März 2011)

Hi,
neue erweiterte Version ist fertig.
Sind bestimmt noch einige Fehler drin, darum postet alle die ihr findet, damit ich sie korrigieren kann.
Auch wenn ihr Wünsche Anregungen oder Verbesserungen habt, schreibt sie ins Forum.

Was ist neu:

-.net 3.5
- SPS Binäre Operationen (zwei Eingabefelder, Ergebnis wird in Haupteingabefeld angezeigt)
- Skaliertool (funktioniert in beide Richtungen)
- Einheitenrechner
- kleiner Taschenrechner (nur 32Bit Gleitpunkt)
- Denormale Gleitpunktzahlen werden mit #den angezeigt
- mehrere kleine Bugs gefixt

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## Blacky70 (10 März 2011)

Mhhh funzt leider nicht auf meinem WIN XP Prof.

Macht nichts trotzdem Danke


----------



## marlob (10 März 2011)

Blacky70 schrieb:


> Mhhh funzt leider nicht auf meinem WIN XP Prof.
> 
> Macht nichts trotzdem Danke


.net installiert? Und wenn ja, auch die richtige Version?


----------



## Corosop15 (10 März 2011)

Funktioniert bei mir (Win XP Pro SP3) auch nicht.

Fehlermeldung:
SPS-Rechner hat ein Problem festgestellt und muß beendet werden.


----------



## marlob (10 März 2011)

Corosop15 schrieb:


> Funktioniert bei mir (Win XP Pro SP3) auch nicht.
> 
> Fehlermeldung:
> SPS-Rechner hat ein Problem festgestellt und muß beendet werden.


Ich habe es gerade auch mal probiert und bekomme die selbe Fehlermeldung.
(WinXP+SP2)


----------



## M-Ott (10 März 2011)

marlob schrieb:


> Ich habe es gerade auch mal probiert und bekomme die selbe Fehlermeldung.
> (WinXP+SP2)


*ACK*
Ich auch!


----------



## mst (10 März 2011)

Corosop15 schrieb:


> Funktioniert bei mir (Win XP Pro SP3) auch nicht.
> 
> Fehlermeldung:
> SPS-Rechner hat ein Problem festgestellt und muß beendet werden.


 
Kann ich bestätigen, leider...


----------



## Tschoke (10 März 2011)

Hi,
habs leider unter XP nicht getestet.
Problem müsste aber jetzt behoben sein.
XP hatte ein Problem mit einem .ico, hab eine .png draus gemacht und bei mir geht es jetzt .
Kann das jemand bestätigen?

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## marlob (10 März 2011)

Starten kann ich ihn jetzt, habe aber nicht auf Funktionalität getestet


----------



## Corosop15 (10 März 2011)

Startet bei mir jetzt auch. Danke schön für das fixen.

Gruß
Corosop15


----------



## M-Ott (10 März 2011)

Funzt, aber "/I" gibt seltsame Ergebnisse (32 / 16 ergibt 131072).
Da scheint die Reihenfolge der Bytes nicht zu passen


----------



## Tschoke (10 März 2011)

M-Ott schrieb:


> Funzt, aber "/I" gibt seltsame Ergebnisse (32 / 16 ergibt 131072).
> Da scheint die Reihenfolge der Bytes nicht zu passen



Der Befehl "/I" speichert den Quotient in den ersten 16 Bit und den Divisionsrest in den letzten 16Bit. Das Ergebnis stimmt also (muss eventuell verschoben werden).
Da dies nur bei 32Bit Sinn macht gibt es diese Funktion bei 8,16 und 64Bit nicht.

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## M-Ott (10 März 2011)

Tschoke schrieb:


> Der Befehl "/I" speichert den Quotient in den ersten 16 Bit und den Divisionsrest in den letzten 16Bit.


Weiß ich.


Tschoke schrieb:


> Das Ergebnis stimmt also (muss eventuell verschoben werden).


Ja, man muss nur die beiden Worte tauschen.


----------



## Tschoke (10 März 2011)

M-Ott schrieb:


> Ja, man muss nur die beiden Worte tauschen.



Stimmt, du hast recht es ist vertauscht. Danke. Wird korrigiert.

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## winnman (10 März 2011)

Hab mal schnell angetestet, funzt super  Danke


----------



## Copyright (10 März 2011)

Hey Jürgen,

haste fein gemacht, das Skaliertool gefällt mir^^
Ein ganz schönes Teil!
Gruß Michael


----------



## ThorstenD2 (10 März 2011)

Copyright schrieb:


> Hey Jürgen,
> 
> haste fein gemacht, das Skaliertool gefällt mir^^
> Ein ganz schönes Teil!
> Gruß Michael



Unter Win7 64 Bit läuft es auch :TOOL:


Kann ich das Teil auch nutzen, wenn ich einen Druckaufnehmer 4-20mA im Messbereich 0-10A habe und ich zB an der Klemme einen Strom von 8 mA messe, er mir dann einen Druck von 5 bar anzeigt? Soetwas würde mir gefallen (diese geraden Werte kann ich ja noch im Kopf, für die krummen Werte wäre das top)... Und ein Wunsch wäre auch noch, daß man mit einer Spannungsmessung an der Strommessung über den Bürdenwiderstand den Wert errechnen kann ...dann müsste man nicht immer den Stromkreis auftrennen..ich bewundere die älteren Kollegen, die es im Kopf können


----------



## Tschoke (11 März 2011)

ThorstenD2 schrieb:


> Kann ich das Teil auch nutzen, wenn ich einen Druckaufnehmer 4-20mA im Messbereich 0-10A habe und ich zB an der Klemme einen Strom von 8 mA messe, er mir dann einen Druck von 5 bar anzeigt? Soetwas würde mir gefallen (diese geraden Werte kann ich ja noch im Kopf, für die krummen Werte wäre das top)...



Meinst du so?

In Min=4 mA
In Max=20 mA

Low Limit=0 Bar
High Limit=10 Bar

In= ? mA
-> Out= ? Bar

Gruß Jürgen


----------

